

Show HN: “Twitter for video highlights” - bobsil1

I made this: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;dipperapp.com<p>Lets you trim YouTube videos to the good part, then share it in the app, FB&#x2F;Twitter, Web. Made it in Objective C, back end in Python and Bottle. Whaddya think?<p>This is a beta. Please don&#x27;t post the &quot;share video&quot; URLs to HN, it&#x27;ll kill the server :)
======
BorisMelnik
Could definitely see this taking off. Wish I had an ios device to play with
it.

~~~
bobsil1
Thanks! If I get enough regular users, I'll do a Droid version.

